# Mail Server



## Napofis (22. September 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Mail Server PostFix, er will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Ich hab mich an diese Anleitung gehalten:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto

Allerdings werden die Verzeichnis für die Mails nicht angelegt. Die Mail die ich an die Virtuellen Konten sende kommen immer im Maildir von Root an. In den eMail die zurück kommen steht folgendes:


> This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
> 
> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
> ...



Ich bin die Anleitung jetzt 3 mal komplett durchgegangen immer mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Was mach ich falsch?

Die Logs /var/log/mail.err ,mail.info, mail.log, mail.warn bleiben leer.

Schöne Grüß
Napofis


----------



## Napofis (23. September 2011)

Ok, das mit dem Verzeichnis habe ich nun hin bekommen.

Nun komme ich allerdings beim abrufen der eMail nicht weiter. Die eMails lassen sich nicht mit einem Klienten abrufen in den Verzeichnissen werden sie aber gespeichert. Es kommt immer nur ein Login Fehler?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. September 2011)

Hi,

welchen Dienst hast du zum Abrufen installiert? Dovecot?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Napofis (6. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich hatte courier, mit den System Usern hatte das auch funktioniert nur die virtuellen User gehen wollen einfach nicht. Es kommt immer nur der Fehler access denied.

Als Authentifizierung hatte ich sasl.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bei courir kann ich dir leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen, ausser den Standardrat, dass du in das Logbuch schauen sollst.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Napofis (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ich werd dran denken. Ich wollte es auch mal mit dem Dovecot probieren, ich hab gehört der soll leichter zu konfigurieren sein.


----------



## Napofis (24. Dezember 2012)

So, ich noch mal, ich kämpfe nach wie vor mit dem Mailserver -.-

Ich bin jetzt aber schon einiges weiter gekommen. Aktuell hab ich Postfix als MTA und Dovecot als Mailserver installiert. Es sind auch mehrer virtuelle Konten konfiguriert und es geht fast alles.

Wenn ich über einen eMail Clienten (Thunderbird, Outlook) eMails senden will kommt immer folgender Fehler: 5.7.1 <Foo@Bar.tld>: Relay access denied.

Wie gesagt der Rest geht alles, ich kann Nachrichten empfangen und lesen, es wird auch alles so gespeichert wie es soll, nur senden kann ich nicht. Lokal über die Shell kann ich Nachrichten schicken.

Ich überlege auch schon zu Exim zu wechseln, vielleicht ist der etwas leichter zu konfigurieren.

Schöne Grüße
Napofis


----------



## olqs (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Fehlermeldung solltest aber nur bekommen wenn du mit deinem Email Programm an externe Adressen schickst, wenn du dir selbst eine Email schreibst, dann bekommst du den Fehler nicht, oder?

Das ist das Verhalten von Postfix, wenn noch nichts konfiguriert wurde. Emails an lokale Adressen annehmen und Emails an unbekannte mit dieser Fehlermeldung abweisen. Sonst könnte ja jeder über deinen Mailserver spammen.

Dann stellt sich nur die Frage: Wer soll denn Mails versenden dürfen?  Falls du eh schon SASL Authentifizierung für deinen IMAP Server konfiguriert hast, dann kannst du das in der main.cf aktivieren:

```
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
```

Und dann je nachdem wo du den relay check machst für authentifizierte Benutzer das relayen erlauben.
Ich handle alle Checks im Parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions" ab und lass die anderen auch passenden Optionen wie z.B. die "smtpd_sender_restrictions" leer.

Bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
  permit_mynetworks,
  permit_sasl_authenticated,
  reject_unknown_sender_domain,
  reject_non_fqdn_sender,
  reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
  check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10030,
  check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/sql/sender_access.cf,
  check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/sql/recipient_access.cf,
  reject
```

Die restrictions werden von oben nach unten abgearbeitet und wenn eine Zeile passt, dann werden die nachfolgenden ignoriert.

Zuerst wird gecheckt ob die Sender IP in mynetworks enthalten ist. Lokale Mails werden somit ohne Nachfrage akzeptiert
Falls der Sender nicht aus den "mynetworks" kommt, dann wird gefragt, ob er sich authentifiziert hat.

Jetzt sollten alle Email Clients von Benutzern mit lokalen Konten abgehandelt worden sein. Der Rest sind nur noch Einschränkungen für Mails von aussen an die lokalen Mailkonten. Das sollte bei dir "leicht" anders aussehen.

In dem von dir verlinkten Howto gibt es nen Abschnitt "Configuring Postfix for SASL".

VG
Alex

P.S.: Ich finde das Buch auch nicht schlecht: http://www.postfixbuch.de Ist mM eine Anschaffung die sich auszahlt. Ein Überblick welche Komponenten von Postfix gibt es und wie arbeiten die zusammen ist absolut von Vorteil.  Virtuelle Postfix Instanzen sind zwar kein Thema in dem Buch, aber für die meisten auch eher unnötig.


----------

